# Finally hit my 1000th post =D



## kundalini (Dec 10, 2007)

...just for fun




























and it all started with the one...


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 10, 2007)

LOVE the pics!!!! 

Congrats on the milestone. And here's to the next 1,000


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 10, 2007)

Most impressive 4 digit arrival so far I'd say - congrats to all who made it possible.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 10, 2007)

lol !

Glad it is not 10000 yet though  (first read 10000 in the thread's heading being the un-concentrated moron I am today )


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 10, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> lol !
> 
> Glad it is not 10000 yet though  (first read 10000 in the thread's heading being the un-concentrated moron I am today )



i also read 10000... we must have been not concentrating together....

congrats kundalini on 1,000


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 10, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!*

Cool way to celebrate it!!! I really like the tyre pics!


----------



## kundalini (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks everybody that replied.  I'm so happy this didn't get burried and overlooked.

Alex and Beth:  I had to look three times to make sure it didn't read 10K.  lol

Thanks Corinna.  I saw these (and others) a month or two ago on the farm laying in a pile  and wondered if anything could be done with them.  When my post count got around 990, the idea just hit me.  All the shots I took when jumping, to show my utter excitement, had my hands cut off or either looked completely stupid.  It was all just for a laugh, but I kinda like the last one.


----------

